# A last ditch effort...



## Ditto

I thought I'd best do my own thread instead of clogging up somebody else's.

I want to do the Cambridge Diet but where do I buy it online? I don't like the internets for foodie type stuff, I might get poisoned! I'll have to do SlimFast until I get sorted. It's too sweet tho and not good for the Diabetes.

Weight down a bit this morning, 14stones 11pounds and tum measures 49inches. The only thing the Doc could say to me last night re health worries and liver was to get the weight off so I'll have to knuckle down to it. Had a last piggy breakfast...


----------



## Drummer

I don't think you can buy the Cambridge Diet online, unless the rules have changed as you get an adviser.
I have to warn you though that I did the Cambridge diet as advised with two meal replacements and a meal, and lost nothing at all.
As I had known Dr Howard back in the 70s and worked on the packaging they used for their hospital ward I was familiar with the concept, and thought that it would be three sachets a day, but that was only advised under medical supervision.
If you are resistant to weightloss by normal methods, maybe the Atkins Fat Fast might help.
It is only intended to be used to reroute the metabolic pathways, then you go onto a more sustainable regime.
The New Diet  Revolution books (there were several editions) are avaialble online to download if you are interested.


----------



## SueEK

Hi Ditto. Can’t help with what you’re looking for but just wanted to wish you luck with your new diet and we are all behind you 100% xx


----------



## grovesy

I know of people who did Cambridge and put most of the weight loss back.


----------



## Sally W

I know someone who is Cambridge consultant- not sure if she can look after you by phone or post...would you like me to ask?


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ditto said:


> I thought I'd best do my own thread instead of clogging up somebody else's.
> 
> I want to do the Cambridge Diet but where do I buy it online? I don't like the internets for foodie type stuff, I might get poisoned! I'll have to do SlimFast until I get sorted. It's too sweet tho and not good for the Diabetes.
> 
> Weight down a bit this morning, 14stones 11pounds and tum measures 49inches. The only thing the Doc could say to me last night re health worries and liver was to get the weight off so I'll have to knuckle down to it. Had a last piggy breakfast...



Big hugs, Ditto! What would I know - but maybe you should find a program which does have some kind of contnuous human support as part of it?


----------



## Docb

Oh dear Ditto, what are we going to do with you!  You know, I know and its probable that Bubbles the cat knows that there is no magic solution to getting the pounds off and keeping them off.  The answer is not in a book.  You just got to eat less and eat smarter.  Hard I know, but there it is.


----------



## Ditto

I think I'll just go with the one meal a day then. It works for my family so I shall give it a whirl. I did try it a short time ago and was fine with it. It's just that I change my mind every single day! I'm an air brain.  It's Monday tomorrow so I'll start then...


----------



## KARNAK

Hello Ditto I do not know anything about these diets but when I was DX I took the bull by the horns went on a strict diet only accomplished with the help of this forum. I got my HbA1c down from 156 to 48 in 3 months the Endocrinologist was astounded, I know I am T1but I was only on background insulin for 18 months and introduced to MDI about 9 months ago. I weigh every food product I do not rely on the nutrition info on any package, I have the latest issue of the Carbs & Calories book and class it as my food Bible, I have followed you on the forum for a long time and understand how difficult it must be for you. Its coming up to Christmas now so the temptation will be very great to over indulge, there`s 10 days of partying  but you can still enjoy yourself, just reduce the carbs a little at a time and don`t forget to test each time. I know you have difficulty sometimes getting blood out of those fingers of yours if my fingers are cold I have the same problem, I know and you know you have to get your head round this and I know you have the support of the forum and hopefully your family and friends. Ok start tomorrow no need to go mad I wish you all the best, don`t forget slow & steady good luck keep this thread open please we would like a daily report if you are able, take care sweetie {{{HUGS}}} for your success. xxx


----------



## Ditto

Thank you and (((hugs))) right back.  Must go and order strips off ebay, I think I've only got the two left. I'm very hit and miss when it comes to testing, but you are right. I will make more effort on all fronts.


----------



## chaoticcar

My friend lost over 2stone on the Cambridge diet and is very happy with it She had tried Slimming world and Weight watchers before without success She is now in pre diabetic figures I can ask her for contacts if you want to PM me .
Unfortunately I can't be helped here because I need to gain about 3/4 of a stone !!
   Carol


----------



## Ditto

Carol I can't imagine needing to gain weight! I've been over weight all my life. I've now decided to just try and eat normally, plus a lot of testing, it'll be interesting if nothing else. I've never ever eaten 'normally,' not sure what normal is really.  I'm very pleased for your friend, shows it can be done.


----------



## Ditto

I'm back on the SlimFast and watching YouTubes... I need to just get the damned weight off like the doc said. That's the only thing she could say, try and get the weight off. I'm supposed to go to Manchester Royal now for a camera down and I think I'm supposed to go to our local hospital for the same thing. Don't get that. I'm not going to either. Also I did promise the doc I would got to healthy food type meetings but I'm not going to them neither. They'll probably say don't diet, eat normally. I'm not normal so you can forget that for a game of soldiers. It's all good, keep going, today wasn't too bad. No huge binges.


----------



## Drummer

Isn't Slimfast rather high carb?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hope it works for you @Ditto 

well done on the ‘no binges’ day. 

You have to find a solution that works for you... but do think about some of those groups - you might find help in facing these challenges with others alongside you? You could always go to a few meetings and see how it felt, then drop out if it wasn’t for you?


----------



## Toucan

Hello Ditto,
It really is hard I know, trying to find a weight loss plan that will work for you.
Over the years I've tried many, and some have worked for a while, but they were not sustainable long term, and the weight always crept back on again.
The only thing that eventually worked for me was a long term healthy eating plan that I could permanently fit into my daily life. The weight loss was slow and sometimes erratic, but it stayed off.  Would it help if you could work out a plan that isn't so severe so that you can stay with it, and not go through the agonies of the start/fail cycle? I've found that a low-carb plan works for me, but you have to find what is right for you.
Sorry, this probably isn't what you want to hear, but trying to help, and we are all here to try and support you and help you win through.


----------



## Ditto

Drummer said:


> Isn't Slimfast rather high carb?


Yes unfortunately, but I was just thinking go for a quick weight loss and have done with it. 

Thank you all for input, every bit helps. Today's thinking is don't have bread or goodies in the house. Eat takeaway once a day and have two SlimFast meals. They do 'proper' meals over the road so I'll give that a whirl (for at least a day or two!)


----------



## Toucan

Sounds like a good plan, hope it goes well.

Keeping the house clear of 'goodies' is always a good idea. - For years I have always had a problem with 'The see-food diet', as I am unlikely resist anything 'undesirable' that's left around. The family have got quite good at removing things over the years (particularly since I once did the unforgivable and ate my daughter's Easter egg) 
We've gone to the extreme of having a high up cupboard that my husband keeps cakes and biscuits in. I'm quite short so can't reach it. 

It really can be hard work trying to loose weight, but I find the longer you can follow a plan, the easier it gets and end up not being so hungry and cravings diminish.
Very good luck with it, and look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## Drummer

You'll need all your will power not to eat after two sugary drinks, so I wish you every success with the shakes.


----------



## Ditto

Toucan I'd be getting the ladders out of the shed! 

Drummer you are so right. 

I give up altogether, the dinner gave me massive indigestion and made me eat more later of course. I have no idea what to do. I'm supposed to go to Manchester Royal for the camera down and I'm not going. What are they gonna do if they find anything; cure me? I don't think so. 

I'm going to carry on watching Notting Hill and ignore the whole thing. I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Lilian

I think Slim Fast has too much sugar in it.      I think if you try a company called Slim & Save (online), they make shakes etc. similar to the Cambridge diet which have all the nutrition in and about 15g carbs per pack.    They also include all the vitamins and minerals you will need.   There is the opportunity of using just the packs, or two or three packs a day with a small meal.    The packs are quite reasonably pleasant tasting too.   There is another one call Diet something or other (sorry cannot remember off hand) but I believe they have both, packs with all the vitamins etc. for total use or some very low calorie, but to also have meals as well.     There is one called Exante but personally I do not like the taste of their stuff, but many do.   They are a French company.     Slim & Save also have a support person  who can be very helpful.  Probably got a facebook support page as well but I do not know for certain.     Just to add it takes a few days to get used to eating so little although nutritionally you need no more.   After that it becomes a lot easier, because as you are getting full nutrition your body is more satisfied.   You could have a porridge in the morning, a soup for lunch or a meal pack, a shake for tea and a bar in the evening.    The only thing is when you introduce food back again you have to go gradually so as not to put the weight all back on again.


----------



## Ditto

Thank you for that information Lilian. I didn't know about all that stuff, I thought it was just Cambridge Diet or SlimFast. 

I'm trying low carb again. Fed-up of myself. I wish I had some staying power.


----------



## Toucan

Good to hear that you are going to return to the low-carb plan. It is more likely to lead to a more sustainable life-style in the long term. 

It can be difficult to get the motivation to re-start though.
I usually try to think through what I am going to do differently this time to stop coming off the tracks. Maybe think through what worked well and that would be good to do again, what didn’t go so well, and what tactics can you use to avoid that.
Above all be kind to yourself and stop beating yourself up if it doesn’t go quite to plan, it happens to us all, and the main thing is to get back on track as quickly as you can.

In practical terms, I think you said that you were clearing out all the ‘undesirables’, so that’s good.
I tend to do a food plan for the week, and make sure I’ve done all the shopping for what I need. Usually put in some flexibility and ‘emergency’ options to cope with the unexpected.
My life tends to be full of lists! And I have a ‘distraction’ list that I use when I feel tempted to eat something off-plan. For me it’s things like: tidy out that rubbishy drawer that I can never find things in; phone a friend I haven’t been in touch with for a while; catch up on some reading; tackle that weedy patch in the garden; other tasks that I have kept putting off.  This usually makes me forget about being hungry and by the time of done it may be meal time anyway.

Nothing is more motivational than success, so when it does go well give yourself a pat on the back.
I have yet another list of ‘rewards’ – some small (non-food) things that I can have when I have stuck to plan, or reached a goal.  Currently on my list are some new herbs for the herb patch and warmer socks.

Best wishes Ditto, just hope that there is something in my ramble that helps.


----------



## Ditto

All good ideas, thank you. I do need to distract myself from the thoughts of food. I ate a lot of food yesterday but was still hungry on going to bed. Crazy. Day 2 is going well up to now...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ditto said:


> All good ideas, thank you. I do need to distract myself from the thoughts of food. I ate a lot of food yesterday but was still hungry on going to bed. Crazy. Day 2 is going well up to now...



Well done Ditto! One day at a time... small steps


----------



## Jodee

Good Luck Ditto, losing it then maybe switch to weight watchers you can basically eat a lot of food on that and all you would need to watch would be the carbs again.  I think once the body starts to lose weight gradually it keeps on doing that if you stick to the plan.  Here's to the slimmer trimmer, good bloods and glucose levels for you.


----------



## Ditto

Good grief I couldn't do Weight Watchers. I was in at the start when it was a 'proper' diet, 7 fish meals a week, then they sold out!  

I can only just about do low carb and that's only my version of it which is rubbish. I eat too much!


----------



## Jodee

Ditto said:


> Good grief I couldn't do Weight Watchers. I was in at the start when it was a 'proper' diet, 7 fish meals a week, then they sold out!
> 
> I can only just about do low carb and that's only my version of it which is rubbish. I eat too much!



Reducing the carbs is a good starter  and I think you can eat as many of the low carb veg you like as the body metabolises these much better than other carbs.  Just gradually reduce the portion size a teaspoon at a time progressing to dessert spoon etc.  I don't think it works if you try to go one extreme to the other.


----------



## Ditto

I think you're right. I do always go to extremes and it never works.


----------



## Wirrallass

When I was first dx I would serve my dinner on a side plate in an effort to reduce portion size. I also drank a tumbler of water about 10-15mins before eating my meals ~ my stomach felt quite full before I'd even started eating  Lately I've been making home made soups & blitzing them. My stomach doesn't feel ~ or look, as bloated now.

DittoJan good luck with your quest to overcome your food addiction ~ I know it can't be easy for you whilst simultaneously attempting to keep your carb intake to the minimum.
Take care and don't give up ~ I have faith in you that you will succeed no matter how long it takes
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto as you can't walk far outside without your 'Sholley' why not try out Leslie Samone at home? She has two DVD's in particular that I believe would encourage you to exercise without taking a step outside

Perhaps you could put LARGE stickers on your fridge and food cupboards to remind you to do Samone's workout maybe once a day to start with. Take it slowly at first then build up over a period of time that suits you. You will need to muster as much motivation as you can to not only get started but to continue thereafter. Baby steps.

Also here's a few more pointers for you:~
When you feel hungry in between meals try drinking a large tumbler of water instead of eating.

When your hunger is shouting "I want food" then perhaps you could fill yourself with ie scrambled eggs ~ omelettes ~ or eggs in any form

Are you still listening to Paul or has he been glued to the book shelf?

Good to see you have shed a few pounds Ditto, well done you.
Take care.
WL


----------



## SueEK

Keep going @Ditto we truly are all behind you whichever diet you do x


----------



## Ditto

> You will need to muster as much motivation as you can to not only get started


 I haven't even got the motivation to get the DVDs.  

Thanks for the input guys, it all helps. I'm doing okay anyways, no choice, somebody in a telly prog who was supposed to be dying of liver said it was a sordid way to go and that just about sums it up. If I pig out I suffer, it's just not worth it. The symptoms are proper nasty. If I sat down and thought about it I'd just be crying so I'm not thinking about it. Anyways at least I'm not worried about the Type 2, that's not got time enough to get me, the liver will, but I'm also worried about my blood pressure again. Don't fancy a week in hospital like happened that time, but my head is killing me. Will phone docs tomorrow.


----------



## SueEK

Ditto said:


> I haven't even got the motivation to get the DVDs.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, it all helps. I'm doing okay anyways, no choice, somebody in a telly prog who was supposed to be dying of liver said it was a sordid way to go and that just about sums it up. If I pig out I suffer, it's just not worth it. The symptoms are proper nasty. If I sat down and thought about it I'd just be crying so I'm not thinking about it. Anyways at least I'm not worried about the Type 2, that's not got time enough to get me, the liver will, but I'm also worried about my blood pressure again. Don't fancy a week in hospital like happened that time, but my head is killing me. Will phone docs tomorrow.


You sound really pixxed off Ditto, wish I could help. Please let us know how you get on tomorrow xxx


----------



## Ditto

No, I'm fine. I just enjoy a good moan.  I will keep y'all informed, never worry, I seem to like talking about me.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ditto said:


> No, I'm fine. I just enjoy a good moan.  I will keep y'all informed, never worry, I seem to like talking about me.



Moan away! Like Sue says, people are rooting for you.


----------



## Wirrallass

Here's a link that I think you may be interested to read.

https://www.healthline.com/health/fatty-liver-diet

You have a lot to contend with simultaneously Ditto ~ bgs; weight; food addiction; and your concerns regarding your liver. That's more than enough for you to deal with at any one time. I'm understanding how difficult it must be for you to process all your health issues. I'm worried for you and appreciate that your struggling to find a happy medium.

You seem to be managing your bgs quite well so take some pressure of yourself and just concentrate mainly on your liver and weight. Don't be afraid to open up to your GP ~ have a good ol' chat with your GP and aĺay your anxieties to her/him. You know you have our support but I believe you need medical support now.

Take care and keep your chin up hun {{{{HUGS}}}} all is not lost yet
Love WL x


----------



## Grannylorraine

Ditto

Stop beating yourself up, some of us find losing weight harder than others.  I am pleased to see that you have decided against the slim fast/Cambridge diet.  I know slim fast is not a suitable thing for a type 2 diabetic.  

I was also told by a liver specialist that these meal replacement diets that usually cause a rapid weight loss in the first few weeks, can cause problems with the liver, as a lot of the fat then ends up clogging the liver and contributes to fatty liver.

I also tend to favour a low carb way of eating, not as low as some, but what works for me.  I do however only lose about 1 - 2 lbs per week, which is actually what docs recommend, this has lowered my HbA1c, yes it is slower than some and I do still fall off the wagon like I did last night.  I think the problem is we want instant results, well I know I do.  But whatever you choose to do, it really needs to be a lifestyle change, not a diet.  A diet implies you do it until you reach your goal and then stop, when what we need is a way of eating that is sustainable throughout our life.  

I wish you well as I know it is not easy, we are human and I know there are times when I crave a burger and chips or a huge sugary dessert, and whilst mostly I don't give in to those cravings sometimes I can't help myself and do, like I did last night, or like when I take my parents on holiday to Norfolk, I still have my fish and chips treat, although mum and I now share a piece of fish, and a portion of chips does three of us these days.


----------



## Ditto

Thank you peoples, for the time and effort you've put in, some good info and advice, I appreciate it.

Funny about the SlimFast. I first had liver trouble back in the day, it started up after I'd been on a SlimFast diet and lost two stones. I was otherwise quite fit, walking miles every day and just having an evening meal and the two SlimFasts, breakfast and lunch, but was in horrendous pain around my middle. I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't the SlimFast that added to my 'fatty' liver. 

I would just like to lose two pounds a week, but even one would do, as fifty two pounds off a year would make me a different person.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Also forgot to mention, how much water do you drink?  Drinking more water can help with weight loss, I try to drink about 2 - 3 ltrs of water a day, I limit coffee to 2 cups before lunch as the caffeine interrupts my sleep and I don't drink tea at all.

52 lbs a year is a tremendous amount to lose, imagine the difference that would make.  I think we see all these fad diets, that promise us to lose loads in a short space of time and we then become unrealistic in our goals.  I want to lose the weight and be slim, so I expect to wake up the next day and be slim, but we know that is not going to happen, plus comparing ourselves to other people who may lose weight easier, my daughter lost a lot more than me in the same space of time, but she is 1/2 my age, lives in a second floor flat and has a manual job.  I sit down at work all day, and despite the fact that I can run 10 miles get tired climbing the stairs to her flat.

It is hard but we (and I am including my self in this sentence), need to just focus on our own individual journeys, they doesn't mean not supporting or celebrating others on their journeys, but remembering that their journey is right for them, ours is right for us.


----------



## Ditto

So true. I'm struggling today. All my 'little' ailments have come home to roost.  Feel proper miserable but must just keep going, can't do anything about any of them except eat properly and don't mess about. I try for four pints of water daily plus now I've added one cup of coffee with cream and a sweetener as I read that coffee is good for liver and mine is almost kaput, I say almost, could be entirely but I don't want to know. Always with the denial! 

Well done on your weight loss/health 'journey' GrannyLorraine, especially with making all the cakes and taking up the running. I was astounded I must say.  Very inspiring.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto I think once you address your eating habits you'll feel a whole lot better The hardest part is making that initial decision to adopt a diet plan that is right for you, then keeping to it. Try having multiple daily conversations with your brain telling it to get lost and not to send anymore hunger signals to your stomach
 
....and please please re-introduce Paul back into your life. He's there to help you. 
Love & (((HUGS)))
WL x


----------



## Wirrallass

Coffee with cream is deeeelicious isnt it) Good to read that you're drinking lots of water too ~ but oh so sorry you're struggling and feel miserable today. I sense you're battling against a brick wall but y'know Ditto it's in your power to break that wall down ~ all you have to do is remove that first brick and it will come crashing down.
So put that sledge hammer to good use!!!
WL x


----------



## Sally W

@Ditto I feel your pain. I’ve started again & have had a bug which keeps coming back since Christmas Day & Im craving comfort food. But I can’t  tell myself I’m on a diet as the message my sub conscious gets is denial. So the kind of things I’m eating are cheese stuffed mushrooms. I made 2 huge portobello stuffed with a bit of spinach, soft cheese and breadcrumbs sprinkled with Parmesan and garlic. With the salad it was filling, delicious and about 300 cals & low carb. Despite feeling poorly I’m managing to stick to it. I guess what I’m saying is deprivation, for me at least, doesn’t work. I’m eating more but healthy. Keep going we’re all behind you


----------



## Ditto

I must find my Walkman. I have all mod cons me.


----------



## Contused

I enjoyed playing my old cassettes on my Walkman, especially when I was festering in hospital years ago after a heart attack. Great stuff!


----------



## Ditto

January to October completely wasted months, at least I'm not any fatter, the weight doesn't seem to pile on now despite the piggery, probably due to health reasons. I'm trying the SlimFast again... we'll see. If I can't get a handle on it I shall ask the mods to delete this thread as I'm ashamed.
Early Morning bg: 7.7 @ 5.22am Weight: 14stones 12.8pounds Tum: <50 inches


----------



## AndBreathe

Ditto said:


> January to October completely wasted months, at least I'm not any fatter, the weight doesn't seem to pile on now despite the piggery, probably due to health reasons. I'm trying the SlimFast again... we'll see. If I can't get a handle on it I shall ask the mods to delete this thread as I'm ashamed.
> Early Morning bg: 7.7 @ 5.22am Weight: 14stones 12.8pounds Tum: <50 inches


Good luck with it Ditto.  I admire anyone who can apply themselves to the very low calorie thing.  I know I would end up very hungry and equally grumpy.

On the other point, just for your info.  On most forums if you started a thread, if you want it deleted, all you have to do it delete the first post in it.  When the first post is gone, so is the thread.


----------



## Ditto

Really? That's interesting! I thought the mods had to do it. I'm hoping I don't delete, it'll be bad news for me if this is gone, it'll mean I've really given up. 

I've joined the Exante facebook page, any inspiration helps. I'm doing the water thing to help me not want food. I eat food when I'm not hungry, hunger has absolutely nothing to do with it most of the time. I just like to keep my mouth moving and feel satisfied to the point of feeling sick. So I had pint water with fibre early on, then at 9am I had a SlimFast chocolate shake and immediately after a pint of water with my meds. I was burbling, but it did the trick because there's not long to go before 1.00pm when I can have another pint of water and another SlimFast.

I will have another pint of water at 5.00pm with a Vanilla SlimFast. I need to buy some Dulcolax as things might get difficult in that area which happened last time. I have Diverticulitis amongst a host of other ailments so don't want that to happen. Good grief my life is the pits.

I am going to try other shakes but will probably end up on Exante with water and ice as recced by ColinUK and the official 800.


----------



## SueEK

Keep at it Jan, we are all behind you and believe me you are certainly not the only one who pigs out and after nearly 2 years I’m still struggling with the carb thing. Bread talks to me, I hear it singing to me every day. It’s like it has power over me lol x


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Ditto said:


> I just like to keep my mouth moving and feel satisfied to the point of feeling sick.



I am a bit like that.  I found chewing gum helped a lot.  That and drinking flavoured teas.  I buy fruit flavoured teas.  The other thing I find helps is drinking stuff like a hot cup of bovril.  It makes me feel full and makes my system think it has had a meal.


----------



## Ditto

I forgot about this thread. Can somebody delete it for me please, it's embarrassing!


----------



## Ralph-YK

AndBreathe said:


> On the other point, just for your info. On most forums if you started a thread, if you want it deleted, all you have to do it delete the first post in it. When the first post is gone, so is the thread.





Birdy said:


> Really? That's interesting! I thought the mods had to do it.


It depends on how the forum is set up. I don't see an option. Some forums don't let delete of OP. Some don't even allow editing of posts.


Birdy said:


> I forgot about this thread. Can somebody delete it for me please, it'


You're best bet is to message Admin directly.


----------



## Docb

Birdy said:


> I forgot about this thread. Can somebody delete it for me please, it's embarrassing!



You can delete the whole thing by deleting your first post, but can I suggest you leave it?  I like your posts because they come as a constant reminder that in this world people come with different backgrounds which shape they way they look at the world and deal with it. Perfect illustration that there is no one size fits all solution to controlling T2 diabetes.


----------



## Lucyr

I like your honesty too, happy to contribute to a general 'being honest about the difficulties of trying to lose weight' thread if its helpful to talk about it


----------



## grovesy

I like your honesty too!  I suspect many people have struggles they dont own up to.


----------



## trophywench

Hear Hear!

Tell the truth and shame the Devil ! - as some of us were defintely advised to do when younger.  Shame everyone doesn't stand by the advice though ......

In any event this forum - remains as it has always been, open to all people with diabetes and still also appreciates that there can be more ways than one of dealing with many problems.


----------



## Ditto

... but the thought of all this rubbish ie my wafflings, being stored in Ireland and taking up the world's resources and the heat must have an effect from all that electricity used to keep it all going, it's diabolical. I should never have watched that documentary! I've been deleting as much of my stuff from the 'net because I'll be embarrassed when I'm dead.


----------



## trophywench

God help people like Alan Shanley and Pattidevans then - those two met on an internet diabetes User Group when dial up modems were the only way of using this new interwebnet thingy and home computer use cost thousands and took up practically half a room!  Pete only had one cos his printing business used it - Adobe Pagemaker Rules OK !  didn't do the printing at home, the guillotine weighed half a ton for starters - and the works used 3 phase - but kept the computer at home.  Mr & Mrs E ran a business too, so no doubt that's why they had one.  A lot of the ongoing cost was getting the extra dedicated BT line in for the modem !


----------



## Wirrallass

Hi Birdy
I came across this video recently and started the drinks three days ago. I thought of you and your struggles so thought I'd share this with you ~ and anyone else who is struggling to lose weight. Please think about trying it. Everything crossed & good luck.
Love & hugs x




WL


----------



## Ditto

I'm gonna have to change my name back, I can't get used to Birdy! 

Thanks for that WL.


----------



## Wirrallass

Birdy said:


> I'm gonna have to change my name back, I can't get used to Birdy!
> 
> Thanks for that WL.


Neither can I Ditto! Chop chop! Haha!
...and your welcome my friend.
WL


----------



## Anbemcc

Birdy said:


> I thought I'd best do my own thread instead of clogging up somebody else's.
> 
> I want to do the Cambridge Diet but where do I buy it online? I don't like the internets for foodie type stuff, I might get poisoned! I'll have to do SlimFast until I get sorted. It's too sweet tho and not good for the Diabetes.
> 
> Weight down a bit this morning, 14stones 11pounds and tum measures 49inches. The only thing the Doc could say to me last night re health worries and liver was to get the weight off so I'll have to knuckle down to it. Had a last piggy breakfast...


If you go online look up Cambridge diet it bring up consultants it asks your postcode and a list of consultants in your area. Hope this helps


----------



## Ditto

Thank you. I've actually done one full day of low carb due to feeling extremely ill and it's no doubt self inflicted. I'll see how I go on...


----------



## Leadinglights

Birdy said:


> Thank you. I've actually done one full day of low carb due to feeling extremely ill and it's no doubt self inflicted. I'll see how I go on...


I tried the Cambridge Diet about 35 years ago as somebody I knew lost about 7 stone on it. It was Ok but I only liked the soups and bars not the shakes so it got a bit boring and I found it made my jaw and teeth sore so it hurt to bite on anything. I did lose some weight. Sadly the chap I knew soon put back all the weight he lost and passed away shortly afterwards. I don't know if there was any connection.
As with all those type of diets it doesn't really educate you into a new way of eating which comes down to willpower and motivation.
I keep seeing adverts for this Noon diet program but I don't know what that involves and probably costs lots of money.


----------



## Wirrallass

Birdy said:


> Thank you. I've actually done one full day of low carb due to feeling extremely ill and it's no doubt self inflicted. I'll see how I go on...


Truly sorry you've been very poorly Jan {{{Hugs}}} x 
Self inflicted or not you gripped the bull by the horns and low carbed for one day, very well done you  I know it's not easy for you but just take one day at a time. Please know we're all here supporting you all the way my friend.
WL


----------



## Ditto

Day 2, I'm on a roll! 

Do Kraft cheese triangles count as cream cheese? If so how many triangles is a 'normal' portion? I had four. After first day yesterday I gained over a pound but lost an inch off my waist, the exact opposite of what I was expecting.  I feel good today now, bit crook on waking, but I've improved, thank goodness.


----------

